# Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen



## Coasthunter (14. Dezember 2007)

An die Crew!!!!
Ich würde gerne Anfang Januar wieder eine Tour mit euch machen. Natürlich wieder mit Wein und Gesang Abends zum Abschluß.|supergri Da ich morgen bei Wolfgang bin, werde ich den Rochen zum nächst möglichen Termin für uns Chartern. Ich hoffe, das ich ihn am 05.01. oder am 12.01. bekommen kann. Der 19.01. wäre auch noch OK. 

Wer von euch hat Lust und will wieder mit? Wem von euch passt welcher Samstag am besten? 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir wieder in der üblichen Konstellation fahren (und Feiern) würden.#6

Und für morgen drückt mir mal die Daumen. Zum einen, das es Funzt und zum anderen, das es mit dem Rochen klappt. Nachtrag: Es hat geklappt.


*Teilnehmerliste*
Boot angler ( Gehört sowieso zum Inventar)
LordVader ( Wann ist der schon mal nicht dabei gewesen?)
Coasthunter( Ist ja wohl klar )
Käptn Schnööf ( alias Buschangler)
aal-matti ( Ehrenamtliche Grillschlampe)
Sunny ( Kommt nur, wenn der Grieche auf hat)
Kumpel ( Hört auch auf Markus)
Pitus ( Wird zur Not eingeflogen)
Keule ( sucht noch ne Nanny)
Schweetie (unterstützt Keule auf der suche nach der Nanny)


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

E R S T E R ! ! !


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Gierlappen.:q Ist notiert mein bester. Freut mich, das Du wieder dabei bist. Eine entsprechende Liste, (auf der Du natürlich ganz oben stehst) werde ich in mein erstes Posting einfügen.

So und nun Butter bei die Fische: Der Rochen steht uns am 12.01.08 oder 19.01.08 zur Verfügung. Ich persönlich tendiere zum 12.01.:q Aber falls das für einige von euch ungünstig ist, können wir die Tour auch am 19.01. machen. 

Und zum heutigen Tag: Es war einfach nur geil. Viele schöne Dorsche zwischen 60 und 70 cm. Einige um die 80 und Gerd hat die Metermarke geknackt. An dieser Stelle nochmal ein Petri Heil und Glückwunsch dazu. Ein wirklich schöner Fisch, von dem ich jetzt auch ein Foto einfügen werde. 

http://img167.*ih.us/img167/4800/ssl20177vf6.th.jpg


----------



## aal-matti (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

#hGuten Morgen Andor #h​ich hoffe ich war jetzt schnell genug. Na klar, fahre ich wieder mit.Ich kann am 12.01. und auch am 19.01.. Ich biete mich auch gleich als Grillschlampe an.:q:q

Gruß 
aal-matti
aus
Hamburg - Langenhorn​


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



aal-matti schrieb:


> #hGuten Morgen Andor #h​
> ich hoffe ich war jetzt schnell genug. Na klar, fahre ich wieder mit.Ich kann am 12.01. und auch am 19.01.. Ich biete mich auch gleich als Grillschlampe an.:q:q
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Was so eine PN doch alles bewirkt...........:q
Du stehst auf der Liste und am Grill#6


----------



## sunny (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ooohhh, was sehen meine entzündeten Augen, ne Pilktour steht wieder mal auf'n Plan. Saubär #6.

Werde heute Abend gleich mal abchecken, wann ich kann. Trag mich aber schon mal auf Verdacht für den 12.01.08 ein. 

Hat der Grieche in Orth zu oder warum wollt ihr grillen?


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



sunny schrieb:


> Hat der Grieche in Orth zu oder warum wollt ihr grillen?


 
Der Mann hat Probleme.:q:q So kennen wir ihn. 

Der 12.01. ist jetzt fester Termin. Es ist meine Frühschichtwoche, so das ich schon Freitags am Abend vor Ort sein werde. Vielleicht Freitags Grieche und Samstags Grillen? Oder lieber anders rum? Oder beide Abende zum Griechen? Wer bleibt denn überhaupt das ganze WE? 

Und was sagt ihr eigentlich zu dem Wasserschwein hier....................
http://img171.*ih.us/img171/8335/ssl20176ns3.th.jpg

Ich meine natürlich den Fisch....


----------



## sunny (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Petri Heil dem Fänger #6. Worauf habt ihr gefangen?

Am Freitag werde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen. Bin also Samstag zum Frühstück da |supergri oder ich steh am Kutter. Sach ich aber noch.

Ich wäre dafür, dass wir nach der Kuttertour zum Griechen gehen. Wird bestimmt ganz schön frisch sein auf dem Boot, da muss ich im Anschluss nicht noch in der Kälte stehen und grillen. Schließ mich da aber der Mehrheit an.

Nach dem Essen werde ich dann auch sofort nach Hause brummen, bevor mich die Müdigkeit (Suppenkoma) dahinrafft :q.


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ja, ok. Dann machen wir am Samstag einen Griechischen Abend. Aber was essen wir?:q:q:q

Was ist eigentlich mit Pitus und seine Keule? Und Pitus Keule seine alte?:q  Die sind doch bestimmt auch wieder mit dabei? 

Oh man, nach den Fängen vom samstag, bin ich schon wieder sowas von heiß, das ich am 28.12. nochmal mit dem Quicksilver raus brettern muß.:q


----------



## aal-matti (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Moin Andor#h
Ich bin von Freitag bis Sonntag dabei.
Samstag abend Grieche hört sich gut an.
Ich weis schon was ich Ess ein Plakateller für 2 Personen.|supergri
Vielleicht können wir Freitag abend Grillen.
Ich will ja nicht meinen guten Ruf verlieren.#6
Petri an den Fänger super Dorsch.

Gruß Aal-Matti​


----------



## pitus02 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ja, ok. Dann machen wir am Samstag einen Griechischen Abend. Aber was essen wir?:q:q:q
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit Pitus und seine Keule? Und Pitus Keule seine alte?:q  Die sind doch bestimmt auch wieder mit dabei?
> 
> Oh man, nach den Fängen vom samstag, bin ich schon wieder sowas von heiß, das ich am 28.12. nochmal mit dem Quicksilver raus brettern muß.:q



:c#q Ich kann leider nicht, ich treib mich kurz vor östereich rum :v
Ich wünsche euch aber jetzt schon mal viel spass und gute Laune :m


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Freitags Grill und Samstag Grieche. Ok. 

Wir müssen nur mal sehen, wer Freitag schon alles da ist. Muß sich ja auch lohnen, den Grill anzuschmeißen. Unser bester Esser, Sunny, kommt ja erst Samstag zum Frühstück.

Och Pitus. Das ist aber schade. Die erste Kuttertour ohne Dich. Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß in Österreich. Was immer Du dort treiben magst. Und beim nächsten mal bist Du gefälligst wieder mit dabei.


----------



## pitus02 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Mal sehen vielleicht fahr ich die 1000 Km mal so zwischendurch.|uhoh:
Ich beobachte das hier und melde mich dann wenn noch platz ist :q


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Mal sehen vielleicht fahr ich die 1000 Km mal so zwischendurch.|uhoh:
> Ich beobachte das hier und melde mich dann wenn noch platz ist :q


 
Du verrückter.:q Wir schmeißen zusammen und lassen Dich mit einem Helikopter einfliegen.


----------



## pitus02 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Du verrückter.:q Wir schmeißen zusammen und lassen Dich mit einem Helikopter einfliegen.



#rIs schon gebucht das Ding |muahah:


----------



## nava (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Hallo zusammen,
hätte evtl auch Interesse, falls Ihr nen Neuling in Eure Runde lassen würdet.
Kommt auch noch auf den Preis an, und ob ich mich dann bei Sunny einklinken könnte wegen der Fahrerei. Zumindest haben wir uns in Lohnde ja auch vertragen.
War gestern das erste mal auf nem Kutter, und bin heiß aufs nä mal........ ;-)
Würd mich auf jeden Fall freuen, wenns klappt.
Gruss nava


----------



## sunny (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

@Coasthunter
Ich bringe noch nen Kumpel mit, hört ab und zu auf Markus |supergri. Bitte mit auf die Liste setzen.

Evtl. geht am Feitag noch was, ich arbeite daran. Kann ja das Grillfleisch nicht schlecht werden bzw. die super Party entgehen lassen |supergri.

Wollt ihr am Freitag noch ne Runde blinkern gehen?

@nava
Vom Prinzip her sollte das kein Problem sein. Wann kannst du denn? Nur Samstag oder evtl .auch schon am Freitag?

Kosten: Ich weiß nicht mehr ganz genau, was übernachten mit Frühstück kostet. Ich meine, so um die 20,00 €. Kann aber Coasthunter bestimmt was zu sagen. Der Kutter kostet pro Nase 35,00 €, Sprit nochmal ca. 35,00 €, Grillfleisch 5,00 €, Grieche ca. 15,00 €.

Insgesamt kostet so ein Tag für uns Hannoveraner so um die 100,00 € + - nen büschen (gerechnet für 3 Leute in einem Auto).

@pitus
Schade, dass du keine Zeit hast. Hätte mich über ein Wiedersehen gefreut. Dann bis zum Makrelentreffen.

Viel Spass in Österreich.


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Moin Männers.
Der Kostenfaktor wurde ja bereits von Sunny erläutert. Beim Griechen hat er etwas untertrieben, zumindest was ihn selber betrifft.:q Für 15 € kriegt den Vielfraß *niemand* satt. 

Das Blinkern in der Abenddämmerung wird diesmal wohl nichts, da ich bestimmt nicht vor 18:00 Uhr auf der Insel sein werde. Außerdem hat Wolfgang seinen Partyraum fertig. Es gibt dort einen Pooltisch, Dart und ganz wichtig...........einen Tresen mit Zapfanlage.:m Da werde ich wohl Freitagabend zu finden sein. Und da sich der Partyraum direkt neben dem beheizten Schlachtraum befindet, werde ich Samstagabend auch dort zwischen jedem Filetiertem Dorsch zu finden sein. Immer abwechselnd: Dorsch....Bier.....Dorsch....Bier.......und nach getaner Arbeit geh ich zum ernsten Teil über: Den Griechen stürmen und plündern.:vik:

@Sunny: Kumpel Markus ist angeheuert und steht mit auf der Liste.


----------



## sunny (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Coasti, lese ich das jetzt richtig, du willst vom Kutter zurück nach Lemkenhafen, filitieren und erst im Anschluss nach Orth zum Griechen? Dann werde ich wohl schon wieder weg sein. Nach Möglichkeit filitiere ich meine Fische bereits auf'm Kutter. Die letzen Male hatten wir ja nicht sooo viel |supergri. 

Deinen Plan Dorsch....Bier, Dorsch....Bier finde ich gut#6. Kann ich aber leider nicht mitmachen #d, hab dann ja noch nen kleinen Weg vor mir.


----------



## carassius (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ich werde mit mein Vater und eigenden Boot bei Wolle aufschlagen!


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



carassius schrieb:


> Ich werde mit mein Vater und eigenden Boot bei Wolle aufschlagen!


 



Wenigstens zwei Leute, die mich beim Feiern unterstützen.:q


----------



## knutemann (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Dann werd ich mal aufpassen, dass der Sunny uns nicht zu viel beim Griechen wegfuttert:q
@Coasthunter
Ich würde gern mitkommen


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Last mich nicht Dumm sterben von wo aus wird denn in See gestochen ich kenne den Rochen noch garnicht.
Hätte intresse mitzukommen! 
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## sunny (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Freitag:
#g|schlaf:Fehmarn/Lemkenhafen bei Gitti's Bootsverleih. Da ist ne Herberge mit bei.

Samstag:
In See stechen wir von Fehmarn/Orth aus. Ca. 8 min. Fahrt von Lemkenhafen aus.


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

@knutemann und MINIBUBI: 
Wir stechen von Orth aus in See. Allerdings ist der Rochen ein sehr kleiner Kutter, auf dem wir mit maximal 10 Leuten platz finden. Ich werde noch bis ende der Woche abwarten, wer sich noch von der alten Crew meldet und dann schauen wir, wieviele Plätze noch frei sind. Sollte sich niemand mehr melden, seid ihr Herzlich Willkommen an Bord.#6 Boardie Nava hat ja auch interesse gezeigt. Warten wir mal bis Sonntag ab.


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



sunny schrieb:


> Freitag:
> #g|schlaf:Fehmarn/Lemkenhafen bei Gitti's Bootsverleih. Da ist ne Herberge mit bei.
> 
> Samstag:
> In See stechen wir von Fehmarn/Orth aus. Ca. 8 min. Fahrt von Lemkenhafen aus.


 
Warst mal wieder schneller.:q Was ja eigentlich sonst nur beim Essen der Fall ist.|muahah:


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Prima!!! Bin also startbereit wenn Platz ist.#h
Gitti`s Bootsverleih ? leider noch nie gehört#c(Schande über mich).Kann man dar auch kleinere Boote (Führerschein frei) leihen?So zwei-drei Personen.;+


----------



## sunny (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Yes Sir, dass kann man. Weiß aber nicht, was die kosten.


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Hallo sunny danke für die schnelle Nachricht.Richtig gut währe eine Telefon Nr. oder ähnliches.Bist du richtig gut?#6
Gruß aus Hamburg
Norbert  :q:q:q


----------



## pitus02 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

:vik:Bier ... Dorsch ... Bier .... das hört sich gut an . #6


----------



## Keule (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

moinsen @ all,

wir sind zu 80% wieder dabei:vik:.

lassen wir uns doch nicht entgehen#6 müssen allerdings noch die babysitter-frage klären. 
@ andor: bis sonntag wissen wir definitiv mehr. wir melden uns auf sicher vorher. 
@ "digger"; was ist mit dir? bist nun dabei, oder auf "leergang"?

gruß keule und sein schweet :l


----------



## pitus02 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

:rIch bin auf Lehrgang :v
Aber wie gesagt für ein Treffen mit den ganzen verrückten fahr ich auch mal die ppaaaar Kilometer wenn es denn passt :q


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

@Keule und Schweetie: Wäre riesig, wenn es bei euch klappt. Ansonsten bringt den Nachwuchs zu mir. Meine Nanny packt das locker.:q

@Pitus: Solltest Du das echt bringen, bekommst Du das von mir: 
http://img178.*ih.us/img178/9559/dscf3952oi8.th.jpg

Sozusagen für besondere Verdienste an der Dorschfront.#6


----------



## sunny (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Richtig gut währe eine Telefon Nr. oder ähnliches.Bist du richtig gut?



Sischer, sischer :g:

Gittis Bootsverleih, Lemkenhafen, Telefon und Fax 04372/1698

Ne Strasse ist nicht angeben, wahrscheinlich, weil es nur eine gibt in Lemkenhafen |supergri.

Anrufen musst du jetzt aber alleine |rolleyes.


----------



## Kistenmann (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



sunny schrieb:


> Ne Strasse ist nicht angeben, wahrscheinlich, weil es nur eine gibt in Lemkenhafen.


Königstraße 10 und schöne Grüße...
Mal sehen, wenn denn die alte Crew nicht vollstädig wird, würd ich mich ggf. auch noch klinken. :q


----------



## MINIBUBI (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



sunny schrieb:


> Sischer, sischer :g:
> 
> Moin sunny hab doch gewust du bist echt gut.|bla:
> 
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> sunny schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Brauche mal wieder ein paar kaputte um mich herrum werde sonst wieder normal#q
> ...


----------



## carassius (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

hier noch von Samstag


----------



## nava (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Moin,

mich mal von der Nachrückerliste streichen.
Klappt bei mir Punkto Finanzen nich im Januar
Gruss nava


----------



## nemles (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Also wenn im Kreise der Bekloppten durch einen dummen Zufall noch Platz für nen Bekloppten frei wird...

Ich muß mal wieder unter Menschen #h


----------



## pitus02 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

@Pitus: Solltest Du das echt bringen, bekommst Du das von mir: 
http://img178.*ih.us/img178/9559/dscf3952oi8.th.jpg

Sozusagen für besondere Verdienste an der Dorschfront.#6[/QUOTE]

So das habt Ihr nu davon|uhoh: bei dem Fisch von Dennis und der Anerkennung von Andor bleibt mir wohl nix anderes über.... :q

Wenn Keule und Schweetie mich mitnehmen können aus Lg dann bin ich dabei

@ Sunny 
Ich muß Dir doch beim essen helfen


----------



## pitus02 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Oh je oh je hätte ich erst mal meine Regierung fragen sollen ? !|znaika: naja nu is eh zu spät |peinlich......#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> MINIBUBI schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab ich auch gedacht, als ich das erste mal auf diesen Haufen traf: "Endlich normale Leute". |muahah:
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

@nemles: Du bist mit auf der Nachrückerliste.#6 

@Pitus:    Der Orden für besondere Verdienste ist Dir sicher. 
              Geiles Ding von Dir. Freu mich schon.:q


Diesen Samstag werden Carassius und ich nochmal rausbrettern. Aber nicht zum Spaß. Wir wollen nur schauen, ob es immer noch so gut läuft. Also nur mal checken, wie unsere Chancen am 12.01. stehen. Am 28.12. Werde ich das auch nochmal machen. Nur für euch.........:q Völlig selbstlos und uneigennützig.:q Ja ja, so bin ich........................:q


----------



## Buschangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



pitus02 schrieb:


> :c#q Ich kann leider nicht, ich treib mich kurz vor östereich rum :v
> Ich wünsche euch aber jetzt schon mal viel spass und gute Laune :m


Natürlich bin ich wieder mit dabei! Was für eine Frage! Geht ja gar nicht, Boardietreffen ohne mich!
Und Mirco, deine Wathose hat schon Staub angesetzt. Hättest ja mal was sagen können. Ich bring sie Dir auf jeden Fall mit! 
Und wer macht uns jetzt die leckeren Pizzabrötchen#q???? Ich steh der Verzweiflung nahe!! Tu uns das nicht an.:c
Dann musst Du wohl dein Urlaub absagen. Tut mir leid#c!!


----------



## sunny (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



pitus02 schrieb:


> @ Sunny
> Ich muß Dir doch beim essen helfen



Super Ding #6. Dann bestellen wir uns beim Griechen ne Pladde für zwei :q. Mir tropft schon der Zahn.

Wollt ihr ggf. schon Freitag anreisen oder taucht ihr erst am Samstag auf.


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



sunny schrieb:


> Super Ding #6. Dann bestellen wir uns beim Griechen ne Pladde für zwei :q. Mir tropft schon der Zahn.
> 
> Wollt ihr ggf. schon Freitag anreisen oder taucht ihr erst am Samstag auf.


 
ich glaube dein magen kann man noch nicht mal mit einem ganzen rind füllen! seh mal zu das du beim quappenschnappen dabei bist damit die legger suppe alle wird!:m


----------



## sunny (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Hab ich was verpasst? Gibt es schon einen neuen Termin?


----------



## pitus02 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



sunny schrieb:


> Super Ding #6. Dann bestellen wir uns beim Griechen ne Pladde für zwei :q. Mir tropft schon der Zahn.
> 
> Wollt ihr ggf. schon Freitag anreisen oder taucht ihr erst am Samstag auf.



Wir kommen erst am Samstag und reisen auch am Abend wieder ab !! Ich muß ja wie gesagt vorher und nachher noch mal 1000 Km fahren :v


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Natürlich bin ich wieder mit dabei! Was für eine Frage! Geht ja gar nicht, Boardietreffen ohne mich!
> Und Mirco, deine Wathose hat schon Staub angesetzt. Hättest ja mal was sagen können. Ich bring sie Dir auf jeden Fall mit!
> Und wer macht uns jetzt die leckeren Pizzabrötchen#q???? Ich steh der Verzweiflung nahe!! Tu uns das nicht an.:c
> Dann musst Du wohl dein Urlaub absagen. Tut mir leid#c!!


das ist gut 
was ist mit dir und deinem belly??
samstag auf die ostsee??
wollte ja eigentlich nach HH zum weihnachtszandern, allerdings hab ich kein auto und bin so auf mitnehmen angewiesen.
mein kumpel fährt mit dem gummiboot nach dahme und somit wollt ich die chance nutzen mit begleitboot mal paar bilder vom BB auf der ostsee zu schießen...

und natürlich nebenbei ein paar leo´s zu verhaften...

meine handy nummer ist IMMERNOCH die gleiche, kannst ja mal anklingeln wenn du bock hast.

grüße

mirco


----------



## aal-matti (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

#h Hi pitus #h

Ich wollte dir eigentlich nur mal sagen, das ich das spitze finde, das du 1000 Km auf dich nimmst,um beim Neujahrspilken dabei zu sein.Ein großes L O B an dich.Hoffentlich machen dir dann nicht gerade die Wetterverhältnisse zu schaffen.
Ich freue mich schon, euch alle wieder zu sehen. Das wird bestimmt wieder sehr sehr lustig... 

Gruß von 
aal -matti (Ehrenamtliche Grillschlampe)
aus
Hamburg - Langenhorn​


----------



## pitus02 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

moin du kleine Grillschlampe
Jep da hast du recht das wetter macht mir wirklich sorgen.


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



pitus02 schrieb:


> moin du kleine Grillschlampe
> Jep da hast du recht das wetter macht mir wirklich sorgen.


 
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall schon mal freie Strassen und somit eine gute Fahrt. 

Ansonsten kann ich mich aal_matti nur anschließen: Ich freue mich schon tierisch darauf euch alle wieder zu sehen. #6

Morgen früh kacheln Carassius und ich nochmal schnell nach Fehmarn. Ich hoffe, wir können morgen Abend ein paar schöne Fotos von guten Fängen hier einstellen um euch nochmal so richtig das Maul wässerig zu machen.:q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall schon mal freie Strassen und somit eine gute Fahrt.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich mich aal_matti nur anschließen: Ich freue mich schon tierisch darauf euch alle wieder zu sehen. #6
> 
> Morgen früh kacheln Carassius und ich nochmal schnell nach Fehmarn. Ich hoffe, wir können morgen Abend ein paar schöne Fotos von guten Fängen hier einstellen um euch nochmal so richtig das Maul wässerig zu machen.:q


 
ich bin morgen auch auf´m wasser allerdings mit dem belly 


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

und werd mich mit "kleinen" dorschen aus so etwa 7-10m begnügen 

freu mich jetzt schon auf den rochen und euch alle
IHR FREAKZZ

greetz, frieden und blumen

mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Tiefer werden wir auch nicht fischen müssen. (Hoffe ich) 
Dann wünsche ich Dir morgen ein gemütliches Dümpeln(oder wie sagt man bei euch Bellyboatern?) und ordentliche Filets......ähhh Dorsche.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Tiefer werden wir auch nicht fischen müssen. (Hoffe ich)
> Dann wünsche ich Dir morgen ein gemütliches Dümpeln(oder wie sagt man bei euch Bellyboatern?) und ordentliche Filets......ähhh Dorsche.


 

DITO#h


----------



## carassius (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ach, morgen wird mal so richtig ab geschneidert......:q


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



carassius schrieb:


> Ach, morgen wird mal so richtig ab geschneidert......:q


 
Ja, an der Kattwyk................:q


----------



## aal-matti (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Moin, Moin,
ich wünschen euch Dreien morgen viel Petri heil auf der Ostsee. 
Ich bin schon ganz heiß, und freue mich schon auf die Bilderserie, die ihr morgen Abend ins AB setzt.:q :q :q 

Viel Spass
aal- matti​


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> ich wünschen euch Dreien morgen viel Petri heil auf der Ostsee.
> Ich bin schon ganz heiß, und freue mich schon auf die Bilderserie, die ihr morgen Abend ins AB setzt.:q :q :q
> 
> ...


 
Moin Mathias.
Danke. Etwas Glück können wir gebrauchen. Es soll im moment nicht ganz einfach sein, die Dorsche zu finden. Deswegen müssen wir jetzt auch los...........:q  Also denn bis heute Abend.#6


----------



## Buschangler (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Hey Andor!
Was ist denn aus deiner Bootstour geworden am Wochenende??
Gab`s ordentlich Fisch???;+


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Hey Andor!
> Was ist denn aus deiner Bootstour geworden am Wochenende??
> Gab`s ordentlich Fisch???;+


oder seit ihr auch nur durch den nebel geirrt??
wir wären ohne gps verloren gegangen...
oder irrt ihr immernoch auf der ostsee rum (was ich natürlich nicht hoffe...)

greetz, frohes fest und besinnliche feiertage

mirco


----------



## Buschangler (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ach Mirco, dich habe ich ganz vergessen!! Sorry!! Habt ihr was gefangen??


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ach Mirco, dich habe ich ganz vergessen!! Sorry!! Habt ihr was gefangen??


 
logo, waren zwr nur 1,5 stunden am angeln weil ewig die rutenspitzen vereist sind, aber ich hatte 4 gute dorsche am galgen , 3 zurück und einen richtig guten verloren.
mein kumpel hatte 3 zum mitnehmen und 2 zurück...
und alles in der kurzen zeit und bei etwa 4-6 m

hat auf jeden fall geschockt und meine neue daiwa caldia 2500 X hat sich bestens bewährt 

grüße aus hl nach hl (oder steckst in hh)

Mirco


----------



## Buschangler (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Nee, nur noch zum Arbeiten! Bin wieder voll und ganz Lübecker!!
Na dann hat es sich ja gelohnt. Wäre gerne mit gekommen, aber meine Frau musste arbeiten. Aber das holen wir nach. Mein Belly hat nämlich noch kein Wasser gesehen!!#q
 Aber erst mal wollen wir den Rochen entern!!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## pitus02 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

|laola:Ich wünsch euch allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest |laola:

Was is nu mit Andor ? |kopfkratIrrt der immer noch auf der Ostsee rum oder brauch er so lange um den Fisch aus dem Fell zu hauen |kopfkrat


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



pitus02 schrieb:


> |laola:Ich wünsch euch allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest |laola:
> 
> Was is nu mit Andor ? |kopfkratIrrt der immer noch auf der Ostsee rum oder brauch er so lange um den Fisch aus dem Fell zu hauen |kopfkrat


 
Ich wünsche euch ebenfalls ein frohes und besinnliches Fest.

Der Nebel hat uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Wir tuckerten knappe 2 Stunden durch die "Suppe" um dann erfolglos abzubrechen. Leider.


----------



## Buschangler (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an. Echt schade!! Aber ohne GPS ist man eben aufgeschmissen. Ist ja nicht das erste mal das so eine Tour ins Wasser gefallen ist. Ein bisschen hat man sich schon dran gewöhnt. Spätestens auf dem Rochen geht es rund!!!!
*Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!!!*


----------



## aal-matti (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

#h Moin, Moin #h

_Ich wünsche euch frohe und besinnliche Weihnachtstage_. 

Coasthunter: Schade, das euch der Nebel einen Strich durch dié Rechnung gemacht hat. Das werden wir dann auf´n Rochen nachholen.

Carassius: |schild-g zum Geburtstag und alles Gute.

Gruß von
aal-matti
aus 
Hamburg - Langenhorn​


----------



## carassius (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an. Echt schade!! Aber ohne GPS ist man eben aufgeschmissen. Ist ja nicht das erste mal das so eine Tour ins Wasser gefallen ist. Ein bisschen hat man sich schon dran gewöhnt. Spätestens auf dem Rochen geht es rund!!!!
> *Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!!!*


 

Ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest auch an euch ganzen Landratten.

GPS War an Board, aber die Fische wollten absulut nicht Beißen#d

Das Wasser war auch so was von klar, wir konnten bis 7 Metern
auf den Grund gucken.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

ööööjjj, dennis man,

alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag wa!!!
hatte ich ja schon gar nicht mehr auf dem zettel du WEIHNACHTSMAN(N)...

sehen uns ja spätestens auf dem rochen

grüße und schöne restfeiertage 

mirco


----------



## pitus02 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

|lichtYep von mir auch alles gute :q:q:q

|birthday:


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Happy Birthday Dennis und für die kleine Juli natürlich auch die besten Glückwünsche von uns.#h


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute nochmal mit dem Quicksilver raus. Aber mein Kumpel Norbert rief gestern völlig heiser und verschnupft an. So fiel diese Tour heute leider ins Wasser. 

Nun komme ich wohl doch erst am 12.01. erst wieder aufs Wasser. Aber dafür dann mit euch.#6

Ist zwar noch etwas früh dafür, aber ich wünsche euch allen schon mal einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.:vik:

Feiert ordentlich und laßt es richtig knallen.#6


----------



## Buschangler (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Moin Andor
Ich glaube bei dem Wind heute wäre es eh ins Wasser gefallen!
Ganz schön pustig heute!#d
Würde mich schon interessieren was so auf der Ostsee läuft??|kopfkrat


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Moin Andor
> Ich glaube bei dem Wind heute wäre es eh ins Wasser gefallen!
> Ganz schön pustig heute!#d
> Würde mich schon interessieren was so auf der Ostsee läuft??|kopfkrat


 
Es läuft im Moment ganz hervorragend. Vorletztes We haben wir ja ganz gut abgeräumt. Viele schöne Fische um die 80cm waren dabei. Aber bei dem Wind im Moment wäre es bestimmt ganz schön schaukelig geworden. Na ja, sollte eben nicht sein. Bin mal gespannt, was am 12.01. so läuft. Wann und wie willst Du anreisen? Wir könnten Dich wieder in Lübeck am Kreisel einsammeln. Kommt drauf an, wann Du anreisen willst.


----------



## Buschangler (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Wie Du weist hab ich Frühschicht wie Du.
Das heist wir könnten wieder zusammen fahren. Und wie ich Dich kenne willst du so schnell wie möglich auf die Insel!!!!|supergri
Ich würde sagen ,Freitag 17 Uhr Am Kreisel. Dann wären wir so gegen 18 Uhr da. Wolltest Du abens noch Spinnfischen????


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

17:00 Uhr könnte ich schaffen. Aber Spinnfischen werde ich wohl nicht mehr. Ich werde mein Gerödel so schmal wie möglich halten und Freitag entweder schön Grillen mit euch oder zum Griechen gehen. Außerdem ist der Partyraum von Wolfgang fertig. Da wollte ich es mir Freitag bei ner Runde Pool und einem kühlem Blonden gut gehen lassen.:q


----------



## Kistenmann (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Partyraum von Wolfgang fertig. Da wollte ich es mir Freitag bei ner Runde Pool und einem kühlem Blonden gut gehen lassen.:q


Im Heim hat er jetzt nen Partyraum?? Oder den in Neujellingsdorf?? Der ist doch schon länger fertig |wavey:


----------



## Buschangler (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> 17:00 Uhr könnte ich schaffen. Aber Spinnfischen werde ich wohl nicht mehr. Ich werde mein Gerödel so schmal wie möglich halten und Freitag entweder schön Grillen mit euch oder zum Griechen gehen. Außerdem ist der Partyraum von Wolfgang fertig. Da wollte ich es mir Freitag bei ner Runde Pool und einem kühlem Blonden gut gehen lassen.:q



Das ist natürlich ne richtig gute Alternative!!!#6
Aber die Mefo reizt natürlich auch. Läuft ja nicht schlecht!
Aber ich schließe mich natürlich der Mehrheit an!
Alleine trinken und spielen macht ja kein Spaß!!


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Im Heim hat er jetzt nen Partyraum?? Oder den in Neujellingsdorf?? Der ist doch schon länger fertig |wavey:


 
Wir haben ja auch schon länger nicht gefeiert.


----------



## Keule (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

nur der guten ordnung halber (wenn auch ein bischen später als angekündigt... #t) erfolgt hiermit nun unsere feste Zusage (das schließt Pitus dann auch mit ein).
Die Nanny ist gefunden#6, wenn auch 100 km einfache Strecke entfernt#c.
Wenn wir dann alle gefahrenen Kilometer (Keule, Keules Schweet und Pitus) zusammen rechnen, müssten wir auf ca. 1.800 km kommen. Gibts nen Pokal für die weiteste Anfahrt...? Nur so als Anregung.:vik:

Wir können allerdings und leider nur Samstag ;+(müsst zur After-fishing Party am Freitag leider auf uns verzichten). 

Greets @ all


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Keule alte Socke.#h Das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten zum Jahreswechsel.:mDann ist es ja Amtlich: Die alte Crew sticht wieder gemeinsam in See. Juhhuuuu#6

Pirates of the Eastsea...........|muahah:

Das Verdienstkreuz für besondere Verdienste an der Dorschfront geht schon an Pitus. Aber die Idee mit dem Pokal ist nicht schlecht. Also laßt euch mal überraschen.|supergri


----------



## Buschangler (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Pokalangeln ist doch ne super Idee!!!!:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Pokalangeln ist doch ne super Idee!!!!:q:q


 

Seh ich genau so. Wir fahren ja nicht zum Spaß raus.:vik:


----------



## Buschangler (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

*Dann auf zum ersten Rochen-Cup 2008!!!!*
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
Soll ich mich um die Pokale kümmern???


----------



## pitus02 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Nein hört auf damit immer wenn es um Pokale oder so was geht fang ich nichts :c|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Buschangler (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Dann musst Du dich halt mal anstrengen!!!
Ich würde sagen nur Platz 1-3. Oder???


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Nein hört auf damit immer wenn es um Pokale oder so was geht fang ich nichts :c|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
Der Fluch muß gebrochen werden.:q Mittwoch schau ich mich mal nach einem kleinem Pokal um.#6


----------



## aal-matti (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Moin, Moin

das mit dem Pokal hört sich super an. Ich würde mich auch darüber freuen. Denn dann kann ich endlich die Bollywoodfilme weit weg legen und mein Pokal auf den Schrank stellen |supergri|supergri|supergri.

Für die Trostpreise kümmer ich mich, denn es soll ja keiner leer ausgehen.:vik:

aal-matti


----------



## Buschangler (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Auf einen von den Trostpreisen kannst du schon mal meinen Namen schreiben!!!#d|uhoh:


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Auf einen von den Trostpreisen kannst du schon mal meinen Namen schreiben!!!#d|uhoh:


 
Ja ja, wie beim Flaggenangeln, oder was? 


http://img169.*ih.us/img169/3620/trave240606037jj3.th.jpg


----------



## Buschangler (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ach was!! Nochmal hab ich nicht so viel Glück!
Mal sehen was geht.


----------



## pitus02 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> das mit dem Pokal hört sich super an. Ich würde mich auch darüber freuen. Denn dann kann ich endlich die Bollywoodfilme weit weg legen und mein Pokal auf den Schrank stellen |supergri|supergri|supergri.
> 
> ...



|muahah:|uhoh:Wie Andor schon sagt .Der Fluch muß gebrochen werden:q:q:vik:


----------



## carassius (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ach was!! Nochmal hab ich nicht so viel Glück!
> Mal sehen was geht.


 

Gibt es die Deutschland Flag. eigentlich noch?


----------



## Buschangler (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



carassius schrieb:


> Gibt es die Deutschland Flag. eigentlich noch?



Na logisch gibt es sie noch!!!
Sie wartet auf ihren nächten Einsatz!!!!!#6


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Na logisch gibt es sie noch!!!
> Sie wartet auf ihren nächten Einsatz!!!!!#6


 
Der wäre wo? Wieder Trave? Oder an den Bodden?:q Da wollen wir ja anfang März sowieso hin. Stimmts Dennis?


----------



## Buschangler (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

*Und das sind die Objekte der Begierde!!!!!*
Also strengt euch an!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

*Rochen Cup 2008.........*

Super Torte #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

jau super, kannst ja auf den goldenen schnmal meinen name gravieren lassen... MIRCO MOLL-DRILLMASCHINE

|bla::g#d


----------



## aal-matti (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

_Rochen Cup 2008 !!_

Supi, schöne Pokale. Auf meinen braucht kein Namen und auch nicht der Beste, sondern der Lustigste.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Die ehrenamtliche Grillschlampe
aal-matti​


----------



## aal-matti (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ich habe mir eben die Pokale genauer angesehen. Ich hätte gerne den rechten auf dem Bild .  
*D A N K E ! ! !*

|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


aal-matti​


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eben die Pokale genauer angesehen. Ich hätte gerne den rechten auf dem Bild .
> 
> *D A N K E ! ! !*​
> |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri​
> ...


 
Nun mal nicht so bescheiden...........:m Guckst Du mir etwas über die Schultern und dann klappt es mit dem in der Mitte:q


----------



## carassius (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Der wäre wo? Wieder Trave? Oder an den Bodden?:q Da wollen wir ja anfang März sowieso hin. Stimmts Dennis?


 

:vik:#6#6#6:vik: Auf alle fälle machen wir das mit den großen Hechten und der Freiwasser Fläche......:g 



@Torte

Steht den dein Nahme auf der Flag. ?
Der muss da noch rauf und die Art und Größe vom Fisch, und dann nimmt Andor oder Martin sie dir ab.:q


----------



## Buschangler (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ihr habt Sorgen!!
Erst mal mach ich den Ersten auf dem Rochen!! 
Und dann sicher ich mir zum 2. mal die Flagge!!
Da steht mein Name drauf, also meins!!!!!|stolz:


*@ All: Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!
        Und ganz viel Petri!!!!*#g#g#g


----------



## carassius (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

*Ich Wünsche *
*Euch auch allen*
*ein guten Rutsch und alles gute und viel Fisch im neuen Jahr 2008!*


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*







Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und viel Glück im neuen Jahr.


----------



## NorgePollak (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Und von mir natürlich auch alles Gute und viel Gesundheit im neuen Jahr!


----------



## aal-matti (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Auch wenn dein Namen darauf steht, aber ich hätte auch gerne mal solche Flagge.|supergri  |supergri Meine Frau würde dann auch meinen Namen darauf schreiben, wie , bleibt ihr Geheimnis....

Ich wünschen euch auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.​ 
Ich muß jetzt erst einmal wieder nach draußen, Sohnemann wird schon unruhig. Immer dieses Geknalle.|supergri |supergri |supergri

Gruß aal-matti​


----------



## carassius (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

@aal-matti

Schön Gruß an dir und deiner Familie, und Ruscht gut rein......


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Tja Mathias, da bleibt Dir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als mit uns zum Bodden zu kommen. :m


----------



## carassius (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

*Rüüüschtig!#6*


----------



## aal-matti (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Jetzt sind es noch 4 Stunden und das neue Jahr beginnt endlich. Ich werden dann auch gleich im neuen Jahr schon mal anfangen, meine Sachen zupacken. Damit ich auch am 11.01. nichts vergesse, denn dann sind es nur noch 259 Stunden und ich fahre  los. Ich freue mich riesig, endlich wieder auf die Insel zukommen. 



aal-matti​
Sagt bitte nichts, ich bin nicht verrückt.|supergri |supergri |supergri​


----------



## aal-matti (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



carassius schrieb:


> @aal-matti
> 
> Schön Gruß an dir und deiner Familie, und Ruscht gut rein......


 
Vielen Dank, Dennis. Meine Familie und ich wünschen dir und deiner Familie auch einen guten Rutsch

aal-matti


----------



## Buschangler (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

*Frohes neues Jahr Euch allen!!!!!*
 Mensch bin ich voll!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitus02 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Fohes Neues wünsch ich allen 

|uhoh:Wen die Fische am 11. genau so groß werden wie mein Kater heute, dann müßt ihr euch ganz hinten anstellen |uhoh:|krank:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Fohes Neues wünsch ich allen


 
icke och wa...
ick freu mir wie bolle... :vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Der Countdown läuft, Männers........

nur noch 10 Tage...........Juhuuuuuu

Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gesund und munter ins neue Jahr getorkelt.:vik:


----------



## aal-matti (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ich hoffe auch, das ihr alle gut ins neue Jahr gekommen seid. Ich war heute erst einmal los und habe mir eine Grillschürze gekauft.:q 
Danach habe ich meine Sporttasche heraus geholt und habe überlegt, was man mit alles nehmen könnte. 
Soeben habe ich mir dann noch mal die Bilder vom letzten Jahr angeschaut. In diesem Jahr muss ich noch mehr Bilder machen, damit ich noch länger in Erinnerungen schwellen kann.
Denn ich bin jetzt schon heiß wie ein Knallfrosch.:q

Gruß Matti


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Bin auch schon heiß wie Sau. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, kann es diesmal ein ziemlich erfolgreicher Törn werden.#6 Der Dorsch beißt auf jeden Fall gut. Nur Eis und Sturm könnten uns noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## Buschangler (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Nu hört euch das an!! Normalerweise bin ich es der schon zwei Wochen auf gepackten Gerödel schläft!! Kannst mal sehen Andor,so schlimm bin ich doch nicht!
Aber Matti,ich kann Dich verstehen!!!:q:q
Ach, und getorkelt bin ich auch ganz gut.|peinlich


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Aber Matti,ich kann Dich verstehen!!!:q:q
> Ach, und getorkelt bin ich auch ganz gut.|peinlich


 

Ja, ich versteh das auch.:q

@Torte: das Torkeln brauch Dir nicht peinlich zu sein: Meine Frau hat es so gerade noch geschaft, mich ins Bett zu bringen. Ich war ewig nicht mehr so stramm.:q


----------



## Buschangler (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Das war dein vorletzter Geburtstag wo ich dich das letzte mal stramm gesehen habe! stimmt, lange ist`s her!
War heute erst mal wieder einkaufen für den 12.!
Sind sehr redegewand die Verkäufer!
Und ich wollte nur ein paar Gummis haben!!!|gr:|gr:


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> War heute erst mal wieder einkaufen für den 12.!
> Sind sehr redegewand die Verkäufer!
> Und ich wollte nur ein paar Gummis haben!!!|gr:|gr:


 
Oh oh, haben die Dir wieder ein Latexkostüm angedreht?:viku sollst doch nicht immer bei Orion einkaufen.:q


----------



## aal-matti (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Zitat:
Aber Matti,ich kann Dich verstehen!!!:q:q

Moin, Moin
ach Torte, wenigstens du verstehst mich.|supergri|supergri
Und nun sind es nur noch 9 Tage
Juhu !!!​ 
Gruß Matti​


----------



## aal-matti (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Männer´s:​meine Frau hat mich soeben gefragt, ob wir dort oben auch grillen wollen. Sie wäre bereit uns einpaar Frikadellen oder Salat vorzubereiten.
Ich wäre dafür, denn jetzt habe ich mir extra eine Schürze besorgt.
Was meint ihr dazu???

Gruß 
ehrenamtliche Grillschlampe


----------



## pitus02 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Nur Eis und Sturm könnten uns noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


@Coasthunter 

Wenn das Wetter so sch***** is das wir nicht raus  fahren dann schreib mir mal ne sms.
Ich spar mir gerne die Kilometer #h

Ps Meine nummer hast ja noch oder .......


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Männer´s:​
> 
> meine Frau hat mich soeben gefragt, ob wir dort oben auch grillen wollen. Sie wäre bereit uns einpaar Frikadellen oder Salat vorzubereiten.
> Ich wäre dafür, denn jetzt habe ich mir extra eine Schürze besorgt.
> ...


 
Hört sich doch gut an.:q Samstag ruf ich Wolfgang nochmal an und frag, ob er den Grill für uns vorbereitet. Salate wären nicht schlecht. Vielleicht sponsort Torte ja auch noch ne riesen Schüssel von seinem berüchtigten Nudelsalat.#6 Frikadellen brauchen wir wohl nicht. Ich denke, wir schmeißen lieber Steaks und Würstchen auf den Grill. Oder? Und ich versuche mal, ein paar Sack Grillkohle zu bekommen. Außerhalb der Grillsaison bestimmt nicht so einfach.


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Nur Eis und Sturm könnten uns noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.
> 
> 
> @Coasthunter
> ...


 
Ist ja wohl klar. Mittwoch am 09.01. werde ich sowieso nochmal bei Wolfgang anrufen und fragen, wie es vor Ort(h) aussieht. Ich werde dann entweder für alle absagen oder grünes Licht geben. Ich hoffe aber, das alles klar geht und das Wetter uns gnädig sein wird. Meine Familie schreit nach Dorschfilet.:q


----------



## pitus02 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Das hört sich gut an.|supergri
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich da unten Internet habe #q


----------



## sunny (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Pitus, wann brummst du denn zu den Schluchten*******rn |supergri? Wart erst einmal ab, was du da unten für ein Wetter hast. Vielleicht hat sich das dann ganz schnell mit der Anreise erledigt.

Ich finde es ja genial, dass du extra für die Tour so'ne Strecke auf dich nehmen willst #6. Ich muss ja zugeben, ich persönlich hätte das nicht gemacht. Dat wär mir zu anstrengend und zu kostspielig.


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an.|supergri
> Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich da unten Internet habe #q


 
Dann schick mir nochmal Deine Handynummer. Hab sie wohl irgendwie verlegt. Ich schicke Dir dann eine SMS zur Info. Spätestens Donnerstag hörst oder liest Du von mir.


----------



## Buschangler (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

|director:|director:|director:
*8 Tage!!!!*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> |director:|director:|director:
> *8 Tage!!!!*


7.......

ach so, wie sieht das eigentlich mit wattis aus??
kann ich irgentwo paar mitbestellen??

greetz, frieden und blumen

mirco


----------



## Buschangler (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Was willst du mit Wattis??|bigeyes|bigeyes
Also ich werde nur meine Gummis baden.
Ich hab mal die 10 Tage vorhersage angeschaut.
Das Wetter soll nicht so schlecht werden.
Der Wind hält sich in Grenzen!!!#6#6
Hoffe es bleibt so!?|kopfkrat||kopfkrat|


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Was willst du mit Wattis??|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Also ich werde nur meine Gummis baden.
> Ich hab mal die 10 Tage vorhersage angeschaut.
> Das Wetter soll nicht so schlecht werden.
> ...


 
nebenbei ne rute auf platte raushauen...:k


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Boot angler schrieb:


> nebenbei ne rute auf platte raushauen...:k


 

Gott, istder Mann Gierig....:q

Wenn der Wind so bleibt, können wir uns Samstag über eine ordentliche Drift und einen vernünftigen Seegang freuen. Und falls der Dorsch noch immer so relativ Flach zu fangen ist, wäre es bestimmt nicht verkehrt, während der Driften auf Platte zu angeln. Es werden dort im Moment wirklich große und fleischige Platten gefangen. 45cm und aufwärts sind im Moment möglich. Keine Massen, aber gute. Falls also von euch jemand Wattis bestellt: Bitte 25 Stck, für mich mit bringen.
Ansonsten würde ich Freitag lieber zum Griechen gehen und Samstag nochmal. Falls es regnet, wird es Neujellingsdorf schlecht sein mit Grillen:dort ist kein Unterstand oder sowas. 

Hoffentlich geht die Woche schnell um, ich will los.:vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

RÜSCHTÜSCH, waren ja am 31. 12. mit eisele unterwegs...
dorsch war echt mau, aber 7 schöne platten haben dann den tag zufriedenstellend entschädigt...
ich denke 25 stück sollten für mich auch ausreichen...

wann legt denn der kudda überhaupt in ohrt ab??
bin am überlegen ob iich freitag schon komme (dann ist ja aber samstag SCHÄDELDRÖHNEN angesagt...) oder erst samstag morgen aufschlage...
was kost noch die nacht bei wolle mit frühstück??

greetz


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Komm mal ruhig schon Freitag.  Übernachtung lag irgendwo bei 17€ und Frühstück 5€. 
Um den dicken Schädel, brauchst Du Dir keinen Kopf machen. Wir wollen nur zum Griechen und danach noch bei Wolfgang im Partyraum etwas Billiard spielen mit 1-2 Bierchen dabei. |supergri 

Ansonsten treffen wir uns zum Frühstück um 7:00 Uhr.


----------



## Buschangler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Gott, istder Mann Gierig....:q
> 
> Hey Andor.
> Das liegt aber nicht daran das wir Lübecker sind!!!:q:q
> ...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Komm mal ruhig schon Freitag. Übernachtung lag irgendwo bei 17€ und Frühstück 5€.
> Um den dicken Schädel, brauchst Du Dir keinen Kopf machen. Wir wollen nur zum Griechen und danach noch bei Wolfgang im Partyraum etwas Billiard spielen mit 1-2 Bierchen dabei. |supergri
> 
> Ansonsten treffen wir uns zum Frühstück um 7:00 Uhr.


 
jo, ich denke das werd ich auch machen ...

können wir nicht über wolle wattuis bestellen??

grüße

mirco


----------



## Buschangler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ich glaube nicht. Die müssten wir uns in Petersdorf selber holen.
Der macht ,glaube ich,erst um 8Uhr auf.
Dasist der Zeitpunkt wo wir mit dem Kutter losfahren. Glaube ich.|kopfkrat


----------



## aal-matti (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht. Die müssten wir uns in Petersdorf selber holen.
> Der macht ,glaube ich,erst um 8Uhr auf.
> Dasist der Zeitpunkt wo wir mit dem Kutter losfahren. Glaube ich.|kopfkrat


 
Ich werde Morgen bei Baltic Köln auf Fehmarn anrufen und Watti`s bestellen.Bin Freitag ja früh auf der Insel.:vik:
Matti


----------



## Buschangler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Also ich werde mich nur auf den Dorsch konzentrieren!!!!#6
Man bin ich heiß!!! Ich will los!!!!!:vik::vik::vik:
Ach,morgen werden die heißbegerten Pokale bei mir eintrudeln(juhuuu)!!:l:l


----------



## pitus02 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ach,morgen werden die heißbegerten Pokale bei mir eintrudeln(juhuuu)


Gravier schon mal meinen Namen ein :


----------



## Buschangler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ach,morgen werden die heißbegerten Pokale bei mir eintrudeln(juhuuu)
> 
> 
> Gravier schon mal meinen Namen ein :



Du strotzt ja vor Übermut!!!!! Wie kommt das????
Finde dich schon mal damit ab das du mit nem Trostpreis nach hause fährst!!|supergri|supergri
Platz 1 und 2 sind vergeben!|wavey:


----------



## pitus02 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Platz 1 und 2 sind vergeben!:m

So viel kann ich gar nicht mitnehmen !!!!:m|muahah:


----------



## Buschangler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Für was sollen sie überhaupt vergeben werden??|kopfkrat
Für den schwersten oder für den Größten?
Ich denke mal für den Größten,oder?


----------



## pitus02 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ich glaube das ist am besten.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Ich werde Morgen bei Baltic Köln auf Fehmarn anrufen und Watti`s bestellen.Bin Freitag ja früh auf der Insel.:vik:
> Matti


 
dann bitte für mich 25 stück!!!!

D A N K E ! ! ! :l


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Für was sollen sie überhaupt vergeben werden??|kopfkrat
> Für den schwersten oder für den Größten?
> Ich denke mal für den Größten,oder?


 

Gute Frage. Ich würde mal auch sagen, wer den längsten hat gewinnt den ersten Preis.


@Mathias: Dann bring mir 25 Wattis mit. Kann ja nicht verkehrt sein. Hab sogar schon erlebt, das es auf Wattis letzendlich besser lief als mit Pilker und Co.|supergri |supergri |supergri  Ich meine natürlich mit Platten..........:g


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Ich würde mal auch sagen, wer den längsten hat gewinnt den ersten Preis.
> 
> 
> @Mathias: Dann bring mir 25 Wattis mit. Kann ja nicht verkehrt sein. Hab sogar schon erlebt, das es auf Wattis letzendlich besser lief als mit Pilker und Co.|supergri |supergri |supergri Ich meine natürlich mit Platten..........:g


 
TAAAATÜÜÜÜTATA, mein lieber, du legst das aber auch drauf an....


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Mirco Du Ratte, dafür wirst Du Deck schrubben und Planken putzen.|supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

naja, wenigstens ist mir ein pokal sicher 

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## aal-matti (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Boot angler schrieb:


> dann bitte für mich 25 stück!!!!
> 
> D A N K E ! ! ! :l



no problem, wird gemacht.#6
Matti​


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Boot angler schrieb:


> naja, wenigstens ist mir ein pokal sicher


 


Ja, als bester Denunziant.#6


----------



## aal-matti (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

@ Andor auch für dich werden Wattis mitbestellt.
Ich bin schon so heiß, ich könnte morgen schon los fahren, aber die Trostpreise sind noch nicht fertig.


Matti


----------



## Buschangler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Uiuiuuiui Andor!!
 Wenn das mal der oder die Richtige im Board liest!!!#d#d
Meine Stimme hast du.#6
Also für den Längsten!(Dorsch)#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ja, als bester Denunziant.#6


 
wer sagt denn sowas??
#d


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

@ Matti
Kaffee ist schon fertig...noch Milch oder Zucker :m


----------



## aal-matti (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Matti
> Kaffee ist schon fertig...noch Milch oder Zucker :m


 
Moin Andy
dann würde ich mal sagen, bis gleich. Ich nehme weder Milch noch Zucker . Nur einen Süssen ( Süßstoff)

Gruß Matti


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

den süßen kannst du haben...Mein Held :l  |supergri
Bis Freitag #h


----------



## Honeyball (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich würde mal auch sagen, wer den längsten hat gewinnt den ersten Preis.






*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*





und verhaftet, dieses Ferkelchen :m:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Uiuiuuiui Andor!!
> Wenn das mal der oder die Richtige im Board liest!!!#d#d
> Meine Stimme hast du.#6
> Also für den Längsten!(Dorsch)#6


 
jau, das war das...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> *Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
uuups...


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Boot angler schrieb:


> uuups...


 

Mach man noch auf überrascht.#d

Wie kommst Du eigentlich nach Fehmarn? Hast Du wieder ein Auto, oder soll ich Dich mit Torte zusammen aufpicken?


----------



## aal-matti (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Baltic Kölln hat soeben meine Bestellung erhalten. Ich habe eben im Wetterbericht vorsichtig nach geschaut und was haben meine Augen gesehen, am Samstag Windstärke 8. Hoffentlich ändert sich das noch. Also positives Denken ist angesagt.
4 Tage noch, dann . . . .

Gruß Matti


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Baltic Kölln hat soeben meine Bestellung erhalten. Ich habe eben im Wetterbericht vorsichtig nach geschaut und was haben meine Augen gesehen, am Samstag Windstärke 8. Hoffentlich ändert sich das noch. Also positives Denken ist angesagt.
> 4 Tage noch, dann . . . .
> 
> Gruß Matti


 
Ach Du Schande. Windstärke 8.............Das hat uns ja gerade noch gefehlt. Da müssen wir aber mega positiv denken. Sollte die Vorhersage für Samstag nicht bis Donnerstag auf mindestens Windstärke 6 runter gehen, können wir das ganze knicken.
 Ich könnte :v


----------



## carassius (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ach Du Schande. Windstärke 8.............Das hat uns ja gerade noch gefehlt.


 
Das ist Optimales Brandungs Wetter:vik:



Und zu deinen Ferkeleien, meine Stimme hast du#6

Hoffentlich geht der Wind noch runter. Es wäre echt schade wenn das Bootsangeln ins Wasser fehlt.|uhoh:


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



carassius schrieb:


> Das ist Optimales Brandungs Wetter:vik:


 
Das stimmt. Aber auf Brandung habe ich im Moment überhaupt keinen Bock. Es sei denn, wir treffen uns auf Als oder Langeland.|supergri

Na ja, hoffen wir mal das beste und warten bis Donnerstag ab. Noch habe ich Hoffnung.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mach man noch auf überrascht.#d
> 
> Wie kommst Du eigentlich nach Fehmarn? Hast Du wieder ein Auto, oder soll ich Dich mit Torte zusammen aufpicken?


 
würde dann wohl mit der völlig verdängelten twingo schaukel von meiner kleinen kommen...
ihr bleibt ja wieder bis sonntag oder??

wenn nicht könntet ihr mich natürlich gern einsammeln und ich leg nen fünfer mit in die tankdose 

ausserdem köönt ich dann auf´m kudda noch einen schnabulieren...

hoffe nur das wetter wird besser, letztes mal waren wir ja auch bei windstärke 5+ auf dem weg nach dänemark...

und gefangen haben wir da richtig schlecht...

naja, daumendrücken ist angesagt...

greetz

mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ne ne, wir fahren Samstag nach dem gemeinsamen Essen beim Griechen wieder nach Hamburg. Kannst Dir also ruhig mal einen Gönnen.:q Freitag darf ich ja auch.:vik:

Aber mal angenommen, wir fangen gut Fisch. Wollen wir dann erst Schlachten und dann zum Griechen? Würde ich nicht schlecht finden.


Und natürlich immer unter der Vorraussetzung, das es überhaupt was wird.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ne ne, wir fahren Samstag nach dem gemeinsamen Essen beim Griechen wieder nach Hamburg. Kannst Dir also ruhig mal einen Gönnen.:q Freitag darf ich ja auch.:vik:
> 
> Aber mal angenommen, wir fangen gut Fisch. Wollen wir dann erst Schlachten und dann zum Griechen? Würde ich nicht schlecht finden.
> 
> ...


wenn es wat wird machen wir dat genau soooo, wenn dat nix wird, geh ich hier in lübeck barsche zocken oder sonst wat...

greetz

mirco


----------



## Buschangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Wenn du mit Andor mit fahren solltest, kannst ja vorher bei mir vorbeischauen. Wir trinken noch nen Kaffee und gehen dan gemeinsam los zum Treffpunkt. Was sagst du???
Könntest bei der Gelegenheit gleich deine Wathose mitnehmen!?


----------



## sunny (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Also irgendwie mag Petrus uns nicht |krach:. Bis jetzt hatten wir jedes mal Pech mit dem Wetter. Das ist doch zum Mäusemelken. 

Selbst ne Puste von 6 wäre kein Geschenk. Da würden wir ja noch nicht mal aus'm Sund rauskommen.

Selbst wenn, bei dem Sturm werden sich die Dorschschwärme ganz schön verstreut haben. Aber ich geb die Hoffnung noch nicht auf #6.


----------



## Buschangler (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Wir sind doch Angler,oder??
Und Angler sind doch eigendlich die größten Optimisten!!!
Das Wetter ändert sich eh täglich.
Also nicht aufgeben und weiter hoffen!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Also laut Wetter.de haben wir Samstag ne Brise von 4-5. Ich denke, da sollte was gehen. 6 finde ich auch schon zu heftig, vorallem, weil der Rochen nicht so gut liegt bei größeren Wellen.
Warten wir mal bis morgen ab. dann sind die Vorhersagen schon recht verläßlich.


----------



## Buschangler (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Also ich hab bei Wetter.com ne Windstärke 5 gesehen.|rolleyes
Lassen wir uns mal überraschen!

@ all: Die Pokale sind da und die sehen echt nicht schlecht aus!!!
#v#v#v#v#v#v


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Also laut Wetter.de haben wir Samstag ne Brise von 4-5. Ich denke, da sollte was gehen. 6 finde ich auch schon zu heftig, vorallem, weil der Rochen nicht so gut liegt bei größeren Wellen.
> Warten wir mal bis morgen ab. dann sind die Vorhersagen schon recht verläßlich.


 
nee, das stimmt, aber spass macht er dann...
ich kann mich da an eine ausfahrt errinnern wo das tackle von links nach rechts donnerte und wir trotzdem ne menge spass hatten 
davon gibt es irgentwo auf meinem rechner auch noch nen kurzen film :vik::q

naja, wollen wir das beste hoffen, 4-5 hört sich ja sooo schlecht nicht an, hoffen wir nur das wolle dann auch den fisch findet (dänemark wir kommen  )

@kpt SCHNÖÖF: welche ecke wohnst denn jetzt?? immernoch Moisling??
da kann ich ja mein auto nichtmal mit guten gewissen stehen lassen...
selbst den twingo nicht


----------



## carassius (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Da ist das Bild auch geschossen wurden.................:m


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

@Carassius: |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


das Foto ist geil............:vik:


Obwohl.........das hier finde ich auch garnicht mal sooooo schlecht...........:q:q:q

http://img512.*ih.us/img512/2283/fehmarn0206040606017pn5.th.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

#d jung, so kann man sich doch nicht gehenlassen...#d
ich werd mal mein fotomaterial durchsuchen, vielleicht habich ja auch noch das ein oder andere schnäppchen am start |uhoh::vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Dann klick das hier mal an......:vik:

Dieser schöne Schnappschuß verhalf ihm doch zu seinem Titel: Käptn Schnööööf...........:q

http://img512.*ih.us/img512/373/fehmarn040206023ca6.th.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Dann klick das hier mal an......:vik:
> 
> Dieser schöne Schnappschuß verhalf ihm doch zu seinem Titel: Käptn Schnööööf...........:q
> 
> http://img512.*ih.us/img512/373/fehmarn040206023ca6.th.jpg


immer wieder gern gesehen...

aber um mal zum wetter 2006 zurückzukommen...
windstärke 5-6, das tackle flog von links nach rechts und man(n) hielt sich gut fest...


----------



## Buschangler (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ohoho!!!|peinlich|peinlich
Habt ihr es jetzt auf mich abgesehen???
Hab euch doch nichts getan!! Oder????:c:c

@ Mirco: nee, nicht in Moisling, wohne jetzt ecke Triftstr.
             Wo die Gewerbeschule 3 ist.


----------



## Buschangler (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

... so und hier mal ein schnappschuss von Mirco!!!!!!|  pftroest:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

HAUPTSACHE IS`DU SIEHST IMMER JUT AUS!!! :m


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> ... so und hier mal ein schnappschuss von Mirco!!!!!!| pftroest:


 

Dr.Evil beim Pilken.......|muahah:|muahah:

Aber Aalangeln kann der Junge, das muß man ihm lassen :q

http://img136.*ih.us/img136/5159/aalangelnci1.th.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Dr.Evil beim Pilken.......|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> Aber Aalangeln kann der Junge, das muß man ihm lassen :q
> 
> http://img136.*ih.us/img136/5159/aalangelnci1.th.jpg


 
aber besser als du


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

BRASSENKILLER#d|supergri


----------



## Buschangler (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Endlich lasst ihr mich in Ruhe!!!
Macht euch mal ruhig gegenseitig fertig!!!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Endlich lasst ihr mich in Ruhe!!!
> Macht euch mal ruhig gegenseitig fertig!!!!!


n paar habbich noch, will ja nur nicht alle munition auf mal verschießen 

:g|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Buschangler (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ich hab ja am Wochenende gelegenheit neue zu machen!!|rolleyes
So,ich werde jetzt mal den Mittwoch hinter mir bringen.
Schei... Nachtschicht!!!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Endlich lasst ihr mich in Ruhe!!!
> Macht euch mal ruhig gegenseitig fertig!!!!!


 
Nun hätte ich Dich doch fast vergessen.........:m

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/1552/dorschpilken040106016ss2.th.jpg


@Mirco: Strandperle.....
http://img299.*ih.us/img299/786/staustufenwelsansitz080re1.th.jpg


----------



## Buschangler (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Dass ihr aber auch immer diese fiesen bilder von mir raussuchen müßt!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c
Mein vorrat an tempos ist gleich aufgebraucht!!!


----------



## sunny (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Moinsen Mädels,

nette Bilder :q. Sag mal, weiß jemand wer unser Kutter fährt, Wolfgang oder Diddi?


----------



## sunny (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Freudige Nachricht für den 2. Nachrücker :m. 

Kumpel Markus hat es an der Bandscheibe erwischt, kann sich kaum bewegen. Knutemann (1. Nachrücker) kann ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## sunny (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

#q#q:c:c Ich habe gerade eine Dienstreise aufgebürdet bekommen, weil sich nen Kollege krank gemeldet hat. Geht morgen los bis Samstag Mittag. Ich könnt :v. 

Wünsche euch viel Spass. Meine Gedanken sind bei euch.


----------



## Buschangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Nun hätte ich Dich doch fast vergessen.........:m
> 
> http://img100.*ih.us/img100/1552/dorschpilken040106016ss2.th.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Was mach ich da eigendlich?? Ärgere ich mich das der Dorsch so klein ist oder zieh ich wieder Schnodder hoch????#d#d
> Ich weis es nicht!?#c#c


 
Sieht aus, als ob Dich der Dorsch anwidert.|supergri Aber ich denke mal, Du machst das, was Du immer tust: Den Schnööf hoch ziehen.|supergri

@Sunny: Schade, aber läßt sich wohl nicht ändern. Dann mal viel Spaß auf der Dienstreise. Ich hoffe, ihr gestaltet es ähnlich, wie die Manager vom VW Vorstand.#6


----------



## sunny (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ihr gestaltet es ähnlich, wie die Manager vom VW Vorstand.#6



Ich glaube eher nicht. Schön wäre es aber. Dann wäre die Nichtteilnahme an der Kutterfahrt wenigstens nur noch halb so schlimm .


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher nicht. Schön wäre es aber. Dann wäre die Nichtteilnahme an der Kutterfahrt wenigstens nur noch halb so schlimm .




Schlawiner...........................|supergri
Dein Platz wird dankend von Carassius und seinem Vater übernommen. Die wollte ja eigentlich mit dem Kleinboot raus. Aber bei dem Wind, sind die beiden natürlich auf dem Rochen besser aufgehoben.


----------



## sunny (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Supi, dass ihr so schnell Ersatz gefunden habt #6.

Böse Zungen behaupten, dass ich mich freuen würde, wenn die Fahrt wegen Wind abgesagt wird. Dem ist nicht so, ehrlich nicht |supergri.

Seht zu, dass ihr den einen oder anderen Leo zum Landgang überreden könnt.


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ach Du kennst uns doch: Schneider aber Happy.:vik:


----------



## aal-matti (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Moin, Moin
Schade Sunny, das du nicht dabei bist. :cMeine Frau wollte extra wieder für dich einen Kuchen backen und nun...
Ich habe mir spontan überlegt, 2 Gleittage zunehmen, damit ich auch alles einpacken kann und nichts vergesse. 
Noch 2 Tage und dann geht´s endlich los
Solltet ihr nichts mehr von mir hören, dann bin ich beim packen. Wir sehen uns dann am Freitag auf meiner Insel.

Gruß Matti


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> Ich habe mir spontan überlegt, 2 Gleittage zunehmen, damit ich auch alles einpacken kann und nichts vergesse.
> Solltet ihr nichts mehr von mir hören, dann bin ich beim packen



Gott ist der Bengel nervös :q Zwei Gleittage..........zum packen. Wieviel Gleittage brauchst Du denn, wenn wir mal nach Norwegen fahren?:q:q:q


----------



## Kistenmann (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



sunny schrieb:


> Freudige Nachricht für den 2. Nachrücker :m


uuups....Da wäre ich ja der nächste (quasi 3.) Nachrücker und muss leider schon vorher mal passen, da die Familienplanung doch anderes vorsieht... #c 2 Tage vorher wäre doch n bißchen knapp |kopfkrat
Aber bis jetzt ist ja nix passiert |rolleyes


----------



## pitus02 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

|director:Grüße aus Sonthofen |director:

Macht mir keinen Ärger mit dem Wind :c ich bin fast fertig mit der planerei |supergri


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Nun hätte ich Dich doch fast vergessen.........:m
> 
> http://img100.*ih.us/img100/1552/dorschpilken040106016ss2.th.jpg
> 
> ...


 
|muahah:der untere das ist doch der typ mit dem pokal (am SAMSTAG ABEND  )

den kenn ich...

aber mal im ernst männers, holt ich mich (und den geilen typen vom unteren bild) in lübeck ab??
das wäre total tutti ...

grüße

määäärco


----------



## Buschangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Dann kommst du noch vorher bei mir vorbei?? Käffchen;+
Von mir aus sinds 10 Minuten bis zum Treffpunkt!#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Dann kommst du noch vorher bei mir vorbei?? Käffchen;+
> Von mir aus sinds 10 Minuten bis zum Treffpunkt!#6


du hast post!!

greetz


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



pitus02 schrieb:


> |director:Grüße aus Sonthofen |director:
> 
> Macht mir keinen Ärger mit dem Wind :c ich bin fast fertig mit der planerei |supergri


 
Gruß zurück, aus dem Windigen Norden. :v
Aber soooo schlecht sieht es eigentlich garnicht aus. Ich habe heute erst wieder mit Wolle telefoniert. Für Samstag ist 4-5 angesagt, zum Tage hin soll der Wind sogar noch abnehmen. Also völlig normales Pilkwetter. Da haben wir härteres durch, oder wat? Männers? 
Wolle freut sich schon auf uns und Diddi wird Freitag auch schon vor Ort sein. 

Joo Mirco, wir picken euch am Kreisel auf. Hoffentlich haut das mit dem Gerödel vom Platz her hin. Also nimm nicht wieder Deinen gesamten Hausstand mit.|supergri Handgepäck bis drei Kilo, kein Vorabend Check In. |supergri 

Shit, ich könnte schon los, so heiß bin ich.:m

@Schnööf: Gerödel schon gepackt? #6


----------



## Buschangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Logo!!! Meine neue Rolle voll mit neuer Fireline! Alles schon verstaut! Kann los gehen!!!!#6#6


----------



## Buschangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Und um Platz mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Hab nur das Wichtigste mit. Hoffen wir mal das Mirco nicht so übertreibt!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Logo!!! Meine neue Rolle voll mit neuer Fireline! Alles schon verstaut! Kann los gehen!!!!#6#6


 

War klar.#6 Mein Gerödel ist schon im Wagen.:m


----------



## Buschangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Aber tu mir mal noch einen Gefallen und denk mal an die Fotos. Ich bring dir den meine mit. Können uns die ja selber zusammen stellen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Und um Platz mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Hab nur das Wichtigste mit. Hoffen wir mal das Mirco nicht so übertreibt!!!


 
nööö, habe nur 4 ruten, 6 rollen, paar tonnen gummifische und pilker, naturködervorfächer, 4 brotkisten für den fisch, 3x thermoanzug (falls einer naß wird) 3 paar schuhe, 5 mützen, kescher, gaff, heilbuttharpune + fender, blinkerausrüstung + wathose, belly boot + zubehör und natürlich mein mobilen felitierplatz... :vik:

denke wir sollten mit dem platz hinkommen, du fährts doch noch den 5 tonner, oder??#c

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MINIBUBI (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Moin Moin
Habe Gestern vom nachrücken Erfahren und dachte hurra!!
Aber leider hat meine liebste gestern einen unfall gehabt (Arbeit)
kann leider nicht kommen Sch... ade
Gruß aus Hamburg
MINIBUBI


----------



## aal-matti (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Gott ist der Bengel nervös :q Zwei Gleittage..........zum packen. Wieviel Gleittage brauchst Du denn, wenn wir mal nach Norwegen fahren?:q:q:q


 
Ich wollte mich mal kurz melden. Den Wagen habe ich inzwischen gepackt. Nach dem Essen muß ich erst einmal einbisschen Augenpflege |schlaf:machen und dann gehe ich raus, um zu sehen, ob ich alles gepackt habe. |supergri|supergri|supergri

@ Norwegen: das hört sich gut an, aber wieviele Tage brauche ich dann zum packen, geschweige denn, was brauche ich für ein Auto....|kopfkrat

Gruß Matti 
Morgen ist es  soweit, dann geht´s los... endlich


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Mathias, Du Verrückter. Den Außenboarder kannst Du wieder auspacken. :q 


@all: So schlecht meint Petrus es doch nicht mit uns: 4-5. Da können wir gut mit Leben. Es geht also los. :vik:Morgen gegen 17:00 Uhr sammel ich noch Käptn Schnööf und die Strandperle ein und dann sind wir gegen 18:00 Uhr auf der Insel. Juhuuu..........

Hab gerade mit Pitus Telefoniert: Den kann nichts mehr bremsen.#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mathias, Du Verrückter. Den Außenboarder kannst Du wieder auspacken. :q
> 
> 
> @all: So schlecht meint Petrus es doch nicht mit uns: 4-5. Da können wir gut mit Leben. Es geht also los. :vik:Morgen gegen 17:00 Uhr sammel ich noch Käptn Schnööf und die Strandperle ein und dann sind wir gegen 18:00 Uhr auf der Insel. Juhuuu..........
> ...


 
moin, strandperle hier 

kann ich denn mein tackle so mitnehmen wie oben beschrieben??


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

@ Matti
Pack die Karre blos aus bevor du zu mir kommst sonst denken noch alle bei der BW wird neuerdings vermietet wenn die Soldaten im Wochenende sind :m


----------



## Buschangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ey Jungs!! Was ist denn mit Grillen morgen??
Muss wissen ob ich Salat machen soll!
Oder doch zum Griechen??


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

@KPT SCHNÖÖF, ich denke es wird wohl der grieche herhalten müssen 
ich zumindest habe mich ddrauf eingestellt und mich "stadtfein" gemacht...

also mädels, koffer sind gepackt, und ich geh jetzt inne poofe damit ich morgen früh nicht die maloche verpenne :v
und dann sehen wir uns morgen, bzw spätestens übermorgen auffi insel!!!:vik:

grüße

mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Boot angler schrieb:


> @KPT SCHNÖÖF, ich denke es wird wohl der grieche herhalten müssen
> 
> *Tatütataaaaaaaaaaaaa:vik:*


 

Siehste, so schnell geht das: Kann nur hoffen, das es der oder die richtige es sieht und dementsprechend handelt. :q:q:q


----------



## Buschangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

#dOhoooo!!Das sehe ich auch so!!!!!!!
*Erwischt!!!!*
Willst wohl mit aller Macht Borardferkel werden was???:q:q


----------



## aal-matti (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Männers:
ich habe alles fertig gepackt. Warte jetzt nur noch auf Sohnemann, das er aus der Schule kommt und dann geht´s auf die Insel. Meine Frau schreibt euch nachher noch, wenn ich die Brücke erreicht habe.:vik::vik::vik:

Bis nachher 
Matti

Es ist so weit....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

ja ja, ich habe ja auch noch platz in der signatur im gegensatz zu anderen hier... 
aber andor DU mußt ja nur dann die anderen daten eintragen |supergri|supergri
naja, egal ICH mache mich jetzt gleich auf den weg zu unserem KPT... (SCHNÖÖÖÖÖFI) auf nen kaffe und dann warten wir auf den brassenkiller aus hh das er uns einsammelt 

greetz


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Männers:
> ich habe alles fertig gepackt. Warte jetzt nur noch auf Sohnemann, das er aus der Schule kommt und dann geht´s auf die Insel. Meine Frau schreibt euch nachher noch, wenn ich die Brücke erreicht habe.:vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Bis nachher
> ...


 
Ich habe auch endlich Feierabend. Noch Duschen und was Essen, dann gehts endlich los.:vik:


----------



## aal-matti (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Hallo zusammen,
Matti ist soeben über die Sundbrücke gefahren. Es ist trocken auf Fehmarn und kaum Wind.
Ich wünsche euch morgen viel Petri Heil.

@ Karpfenopa:
Mathias ist gut angekommen. Er meldet sich heute Abend noch einmal bei euch.

Gruß von
aal-matti´s bessere Hälfte


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

so ihr lieben, ich bin wieder zuhause, es war wie immer eine schön verrückte ausfahrt mit euch, alles gute an dennis the mennis, kptn schnööf und pitus koile ihm seine alte für platz 1 2 und 3 (eins zwei oder drei du mußt dich entscheiden drei plätze sind frei  :c#d) und ich freue mich auf unsere nächste aktion das 1. kleinboot "festival" |muahahder änliches...

grüße aus der hauptstadt des marzipans..

mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Ich bin auch wieder to huus und kann mich der Strandperle nur anschließen. Es war mal wieder MEGAGEIL mit euch. 
Großes Dankeschön an euch alle, das ihr der Einladung zum 1. Rochen Cup 2008 gefolgt seid. Top. #6

Bedanken möchte ich mich auch bei Käptn Schnööf, für die tolle Organisation der Preise. Und Mathias ein großes Dankeschön, für die netten Trostpreise. (Oder geht der Dank an Deine Frau:q)

Ebenfalls ein großes Dankeschön an Mirco, unseren Boot_Angler. Du weißt schon wofür.#6

Gratulieren möchte ich Carassius, der das Glück gepachtet zu haben scheint. Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz, schöne Dorsche, die Du da auf die Planken gelegt hast.

Torte: Du hast alles gegeben, geackert wie ein Tier: Du hast Dir den zweiten zu recht verdient.#6

Keule, kannst stolz sein.:q 
Schweetie, das hast Du ganz prima gemacht. Ich hoffe, Keule hat gut aufgepasst.:q Glückwunsch zum schönen Pokal. Den hätte heute wohl jeder von uns "Trostpreisempfängern" gern mit nach Haus genommen. 

Aber wartet nur ab, beim Kleinboot Cup zeig ich euch, wie man Angelt.:vik:

Ich freu mich schon wie blöde, aufs nächste Treffen.:m

Bilder folgen und eine schöne DVD von unserer Tour heute, werdet ihr demnächst im Briefkasten haben.


----------



## DorschChris29 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Habt ihr gut gefangen?


----------



## aal-matti (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Moin, Moin

nun habe ich mein Gerödel alles wieder verstaut und will auch mal einpaar Zeilen schreiben. 
Ja es war ein super geiles Wochenende, das Wetter hatte in diesem Jahr ein Einsehen mit uns. Leider habe ich keinen am Haken gehabt, aber die Stimmung auf´n Rochen war so gut, das ich dafür entschädigt worden bin.:vik:

Die Idee für die Trostpreise kamen von mir und die Ausführung dann von meiner besseren Hälfte.:k

Ja ich freue mich auch schon auf das nächste Treffen zum Angeln mit Euch.

@ Für Dennis, Torte und Sweeti ein dickes Petri für die schönen Fänge.
@ Andor ein dickes Dankeschön für die gute Organisation .  #6#6#6

Bilder folgen, sie sind noch in Bearbeitung. 

Gruß aal - matti


----------



## Buschangler (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

So,auch ich habe jetzt Zeit ein paar Zeilen zu unsere Tour zu schreiben.

Es war mal wieder ein affengeiles Wochenende mit Euch!!
Vielen Dank Jungs!!Und Mädels natürlich.
Es war wieder eine super Organisation von Dir Andor.

@Carrassiuser erste Platz sei Dir gegönnt!! Mit wiederwillen!!|gr:Nein im Ernst,Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Hast viel von Andor und mir gelernt!!:q

@ 2 Platz: Ach das bin ja ich!!:vik::vik:

@ Keule und sweeti: Ich finde es super das immer mehr Frauen interesse ans Angeln haben! Und sie können es auch. Der 3.Platz von sweeti hat es gezeigt!! Keule,Ich hoffe Du hast deiner Frau gut zugeschaut!!

Ich freu mich schon auf den Kleinboots-Cup im März!!
Mein Gerödel ist ja noch gepackt!
Grüße an alle und beim nächsten Cup haben andere vieleicht mehr Glück!!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

sagt mal wo seid ihr denn alle??
pitus??
keule und keule ihm seine perle??
Carassius??

liegt ihr alle noch in sauer??

meldet euch mal ob ihr alle gut zuhause angekommen seid und mit dem neuen ruhm, der einem beim gewinn des rochencups zu zugute kommt, klar kommt??

schon fans mit autogrammwünschen getroffen??

und wo ist das neue foto für die KPTN SCHNÖÖF galerie??

jungs haut rein!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Da ja wohl niemand Bilder reinstellen möchte, werde ich mal den Anfang machen.

Torte: 
http://img292.*ih.us/img292/8973/rochencup120108027qs7.th.jpg

käptn Schnööf:
http://img292.*ih.us/img292/1039/rochencup120108020oo3.th.jpg

Lars und Mathias:

http://img136.*ih.us/img136/7718/rochencup120108019nm2.th.jpg

Strandperle:
http://img81.*ih.us/img81/1649/rochencup120108006qn8.th.jpg

Schweetie hat Durst:
http://img136.*ih.us/img136/5881/rochencup120108026sy1.th.jpg

Sonnenaufgang:
http://img81.*ih.us/img81/4629/rochencup120108023sj3.th.jpg


----------



## Buschangler (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

*Hast mich ja wieder voll erwischt!!!!*
*Schei....!*:c:c
Werde heute Abend auch noch ein paar Bilder reinstellen. 
Sind auch ein paar schicke Bilder bei!#6




Gruß Kpt.Schnööf#c


----------



## aal-matti (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Schöne Bilder Andor:q#6.
Ich hab auch welche geknipst.
GrußMatti​


----------



## aal-matti (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Gruß Matti:vik:​


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Da ja wohl niemand Bilder reinstellen möchte, werde ich mal den Anfang machen.
> käptn Schnööf:
> http://img292.*ih.us/img292/1039/rochencup120108020oo3.th.jpg muuuhahahaha
> TREFFER!!!!!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

ick hab da och noch wat 

bild eins: TOTTE VORM FRÜHSTÜCK (bissel blaß der gute, hat sich den vorabend noch zwei dreimal durch den kopf gehen lassen und mir damit den schlaf geraubt...)

bild 2 PITUS,KOILE und PITUSKOILESEINEALTE im Morgengrauen 

bild drei Andor und matti  bei DIDDI inne kajüte

greetz

die strandperle


----------



## aal-matti (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Bitte Lächeln:vik:
Gruß Matti​


----------



## aal-andy (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Petri Heil !! So wie´s aussieht seid ihr mit meinem alten Kumpel Didi als Käpt´n draussen gewesen, den alten Sprücheklopper. Unsere Truppe kommt leider erst wieder um Ostern dazu, mit dem Rochen in See zu stechen.


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*

Mirco, das Bild von Torte ist ja wohl Top.:vik: Du scheinst auch erkannt zu haben, was für ein hervoragendes Modell Torte ist. Einfach immer für einen Schnappschuß gut.|supergri  

@all: wer *das* Foto nicht vergrößert, ist selber Schuld.:q:q:q

Wäre es um den ersten Preis im Schnappschußschießen gegangen, hättest Du ganz klar gewonnen.:q

@aal-andy: Jo, der Dicke hat mal wieder für gute Stimmung gesorgt. Besonders den Abend zuvor.:q Ostern werde ich bestimmt auch den oder anderen Tag auf der Insel sein. Bei Wolfgang natürlich. Vielleicht läuft man sich mal über den Weg.

@all: Ich habe schon wieder was geplant. Etwas, das wir alle am liebsten machen oder gerne mal machen würden: Vom Kleinboot aus Pilken. Da haben wir ja alle drüber gesprochen und ich denke jeder hatte interesse daran. Ich werde dazu einen anderen Thread eröffnen und hoffe wieder auf vollzählige Mannschaft. Ein Termin schwebt mir auch schon vor und um die Organisation der Boote, bzw. Slippmöglichkeit würde ich mich wieder kümmern.


----------



## Buschangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mirco, das Bild von Torte ist ja wohl Top.:vik: Du scheinst auch erkannt zu haben, was für ein hervoragendes Modell Torte ist. Einfach immer für einen Schnappschuß gut.|supergri
> 
> 
> *Ich kann doch auch nichts dafür!!!:c:c*


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neujahrspilken mit dem Rochen*



Buschangler schrieb:


> *Ich kann doch auch nichts dafür!!!:c:c*


 

Alles wird gut |supergri

Hier der neue Trööt:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117828


----------

